# Pics or drawings of 6 Seat Luxury layout?!?!?



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

I've read it as an option on the Q7 but have not seen pics yet. Figure that it means 2nd row gets 2 wider seats with something in between. I like it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Pics or drawings of 6 Seat Luxury layout?!?!? (nasty_VW_habit)*

Darnit, I swear I shot a photo of it in the one Q7 at Detroit, but apparently not. Fortunately, Jason Teller from Audiworld got a shot of it.








It's basically a nice center console. The tan leather part at the back of the armrest adjusts up a couple of inches.


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

*Re: Pics or drawings of 6 Seat Luxury layout?!?!? ([email protected])*








Cool ~ I knew somebody would have pics!
SO there sure doesn't appear to be any real footroom for the third row folk - kids let's say.... But I am I correct to assume that from the looks of those tracks under the second row seat that they can be slid forward to give a littel more footroom?


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah the smiddle row seats slide forward, I sat in the third row and I am 6 foot and with the runner forward as much as possible I was reasonably comfy, more than two hours would have been a nightmare though


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rahooo)*

I don't see the fact that you will need to try and fit 7 adults in a vehicle much.
Kids mostly like to sit in the back so they can play the PSP and Gameboys. 
Not until they are old enough to try and eavesdrop on the parents.
The fact that 90% of Americans rarely carpool the odds are there will be a second vehicle to transport half the people and the cargo they bring. 
If you need more room - buy my 2005 Denali XL. That way I won't need to get spanked when I trade it in.
$42000 - 20000 miles - perfect shape! White with beige interior. 

Jeff


----------

